# Marine- and fishing-specific web design, content, and photography



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

"Starter" site for an existing client who is launching a new operation renting a beautifully rigged Contender 31 and several new PWCs (I know, I know) in the Middle Keys. The fleet is expanding soon. www.underdogboatrentals.com


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Shot some new interior pics the other day for my first client ever, Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp. They re-did both their units (a 2/1 and an efficiency) after Irma flooded the place, and it's like take-your-wife level nice. Rebuilt the docks too and put in an on-site ramp. Tough to beat the view, especially with your skiff tied up outside. They also include free use of a few nice Native yaks. Cool place, and Brian Clancy, the owner, is a hell of a fisherman and guide too. The last couple shots are older, before the new docks.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Just finishing up a redesign for Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp. New home page and an internal page are below.

The best thing about this site, though, is its search performance. Average position in Google results for the query "mosquito lagoon fishing" is 1.6. For just plain "mosquito lagoon" it's 1.9. And for "mosquito lagoon lodging" it's at 2.0.

Live site is at www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Just finishing up a little refresh of www.fishportprotection.com in preparation for the 2019 season.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Quality work by a real professional who knows the business. There are many in the marine/boating industry who could utilize your expertise!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks -- I appreciate that. Hopefully some more of them will utilize it, although I've got a bit of a list now.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

This wasn't technically an Overslot project. The HR folks at my day job wanted a recruitment site that was prettier to look at and easier for them to maintain than our clunky CMS would allow. So I made one for them in Squarespace, and they love it. Live site is at ucfadvancementjobs.com.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Existing client Kennedy Products launched a new product line and wanted a small, dedicated site to get the word out. Purchases take place on the client's main site, www.kennedytiedown.com. We provided copywriting and photography in addition to design and development. New live site is at www.kennedycovers.com.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good work, Zack.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Quick and inexpensive single-page site for a new local (and fisherman-owned) HVAC company. For better or worse, you pretty much have to have some kind of web presence to be in the game these days, and this is a clean, professional-looking option that's also budget-friendly and can be completed in a few days to a week. In addition to the design and build, we wrote the content and shot the lead photo. Live site with parallax scrolling effects is at www.atlanticaircare.com.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

You are a TRUE professional !!! GREAT informative & eye-catching work.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you! I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

New site launched over the weekend for a charter outfit in Long Island, oddly enough. He has a fairly popular YouTube channel, so I was able to put together a little video loop for the homepage banner. The still pics I had to work with weren't stellar, but I did my best with them. Live site at www.justfishinglongisland.com.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Also — and I mention this mainly in case somebody might be interested in renting it — I added a new boat to the Underdog Boat Rentals site. It's an older Pursuit 2470 with low-hour F150s, but it's in absolutely pristine condition (for now at least) with high-end electronics, outriggers, etc. $450/day or $2,300/week. I sure as hell can't afford it, but it seems like a decent value if you want to rent a legit nice offshore fishing boat in the Keys. www.underdogboatrentals.com/pursuit-25


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Finished up this little one-page teaser for a new offshore cc builder in South Florida. Live site is at www.grandslamboats.com. Slideshow is worth looking at. He seems to be doing it right.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

In late 2019, I built a site for a mobile Mercury/Mercruiser/Zeus repair place in South Florida called Midwest Marine Services. The site, they said, definitely made their phone ring more, but last June they asked me about improving their rankings in search results. I did a bunch of research on the competition, important keywords, etc., then started a series of strategic changes to the site's on-page copy and the meta tags. I also did a little link building a made created a more complete Google My Business profile for them.

Here's an overview of the results. All the #1's represent average positions at the very top of organic Google rankings for that particular query. Estimated increase in overall visibility on Google since last June is 600%. They now more or less own searches including "mobile" and "mercury" or "mercruiser" in Broward and Palm Beach Counties. This was all above-board -- just the product of careful research, analysis and tweaking text.

Please give me a call if you could use a bump in your rankings...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

This slick (and affordable) new online booking system for Underdog Boat Rentals lets customers check availability in real time and reserve online, saving the company tons of time that was previously spent answering calls and emails about which boat was available when, entering customer information, and processing deposit payments over the phone. Bookings are up too.

Similar systems are appropriate for lodges and other accommodations, certain types of charters, dive boats, kayak tours, etc. and can be plugged into an existing website.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Guess I let this thread slip for a while. Went into business full-time for myself about a year ago and it's been a whirlwind. Also, although you may hate Obamacare for political reasons, I can report that until you've actually had to buy insurance for yourself and your family on the so-called Marketplace, you have no idea how bad it really is. There is nothing affordable about the Affordable Care Act.

At any rate, this e-commerce site for South Florida-based custom rod builder Gulfstream Customs was a complicated build, with literally hundreds of different combinations of colors and components — and dozens of different prices — for each rod style.

The client made this screen recording for his social media, showing the online shopping experience on a mobile device:






Got to say, I'm pretty pleased with the smoothness of the process.

Live site it at www.gulfstreamcustoms.com. Beautiful rods, by the way, although they're definitely more oriented toward the heavy stuff — sword, deep drop, and HST gear.










Got something you'd like to sell online — fishing gear, boat parts or accessories, apparel, artwork, etc? Know somebody else who does? Give us a call or, better yet, call one of our clients to hear about their experiences.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Just launched this new site for a Mosquito Lagoon and IRL guide. This is kind of the basic charter captain site — clean, quick and affordable but with professional-level, SEO-optimized copy and exceptional attention to detail.

*Content counts, and your local web outfit that builds sites for nail salons, landscapers, interior designers, food trucks, and notaries simply cannot write authoritatively about boats and fishing.*

Something like this can be completed and online in one to three weeks, and if you book an extra five trips in the next year because of it, it will have more than paid for itself.

Phase two on this one is online booking, which runs a flat $45/month plus credit card processing fees. The booking software we use doesn't take a percentage.

Give me a call anytime for straight answers about capabilities and costs. www,overslotweb.com


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Long shot here, but I'm looking for an actual writer (or two) to help with projects for Overslot Web & Communications.

Must be an engaging and technically proficient writer and must know boats and fishing. Some basic HTML and CMS experience would be a bonus.

This would be fairly regular freelance work, maybe two to six assignments a month. It's a good opportunity for a young writer who wants to make some money but also sees value in building his or her portfolio. Translation: The pay isn't great, but it's not insultingly low, either.

Know somebody who fits the description? I'd appreciate it if you could put us in touch!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Microskiff has now connected me with three very good writers! A similar request on THT, if anyone is keeping score, yielded precisely zero. Well, a few people trying to sell me crap, but no writers.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Guided tour of a site that launched back in December 2021. Still haven't made it down to shoot photos, but we're climbing the rankings pretty well in a very competitive area.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool little site for Sightcast Safari. A simple 5-page guide site like this is affordable and can be turned around quickly. Quick screen recording of the homepage below; live site at sightcastsafari.com.


----------

